# Ridgid TS3650 Table Saw



## wilsonsk

I just opened the box on my new TS3650 last night. I only had about a 1/2 hour so I didn't get further than reading over the manual. I hope to start assembly tonight. Any tips on the setup?


----------



## closetguy

Just follow the manual on setup. I've had this saw for about three years and I make my living with it. You won't find a better saw for the price. It kicked into overdrive when I added a sliding table to it.


----------



## JohnGray

For Scott Wilson's question, Any tips on the setup? 
Just follow the owners manual to a "T" and remember that you check the fence scale on the RIGHT of the fence not the left side when the fence is setup to the right of the blade, now guess why I said that. ;-)
Oh yeah don't forget to wax the cast iron table.


----------



## rikkor

I also have this saw and will give it five stars and two thumbs up. I have a Ridgid 50 tooth thin kerf blade and it cuts edges ready for glue.


----------



## DavidHarms

Thanks for the review John.

I am a new woodworker looking to purchase a contractors saw for the shop, I'm torn between this saw and the delta (36-980) any one have experience with both that would be willing to offer a comparison?


----------



## JohnGray

And here's the specs on the saw:

Toolless blade guard can be easily removed or replaced. 40 tooth carbide blade for fast ripping and smooth crosscuts. IND-I-CUT Alignment Disc accurately aligns cut line with blade. New rip fence design with micro-adjust 36 Ft.' rip capacity for ripping wider material. Up front controls for easier access. Herc-U-Lift Mobile Base for easy transportation. TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) Motor keeps dust and debris out of motor to extend life. Cast iron extensions with clamping surface allows jigs and featherboards to be clamped in place easily.

Toolless blade clamp can be easily removed or replaced 
40 tooth carbide blade for fast ripping and smooth crosscuts 
IND-I-Cut Alignment disc-accurately aligns cut line with blade 
New rip fence design with micro-adjust 36 Ft.' rip capacity for ripping wider material 
Up front controls for easier access 
Herc-U-Lift Mobile base for easy transportation 
TEFC (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled) motor keeps dust and debris out of motor to extend life 
Cast iron extensions with clamping surface allows jigs and featherboards to be clamped in place easily 
MFG Brand Name : RIDGID 
MFG Model # : TS3650


----------



## closetguy

When I put the Jessum slider on this saw, I moved the rails to the right and added an extension table for support. This allows me to rip to 42".


----------



## MyronW

IMHO, this is the best contractor's saw on the market. The ability to fine-tune the blade alignment, the casters, the fence, the general fit and finish are what led me to buy this saw over all the others when I was rebuilding my shop.
The only reason I don't have it any longer is that I had a shot at a great deal on a Unisaw, so I sold this one to a classmate to help pay for it.


----------



## JLYoung

I bought the TS3605 about 6 months ago and love it. One thing I'm impressed with is the splitter and blade guard and how simple it is to detach it *and* reinstall it. It coomes off and goes on with a simple thumb screw so I'm very diligent at putting it back on whenever I'm ripping stock. One thing to note is that the thickness of the splitter plate precludes the use of a thin kerf blade. I don't know this from personal experience but heard it on wood talk online from Tom Iovino who also has this saw. I know many people prefer to use a thin kerf blade with a contractor type saw due to the lower horsepower motor. That being said though, I recently resawed some red oak with my TS by putting the blade all the way up, running my piece through once, flipping it end for end and running through again. The saw didn't bog down at all using the standard kerf blade that comes with the saw. A Ridgid 40 tooth combination blade.


----------



## DGunn

I use a Forrest WWII thin kerf on mine with the stock splitter with no problems. A lot of thin kerfs are different though. Most are 3/32", some are a litte thicker, some thinner. I guess it depends on the brand and style of the blade.

I too love this saw.


----------



## Jurg

I'm 90% sure I'm buying this saw used this weekend, minus the Herculift. Anything to keep an eye out for? Any ideas on where to get a replacement lift (my HD does not stock them). I've seen two of the lifts on various craigslists around the country, but if anyone has one they want to sell, I'm all ears! (eyes?)


----------



## JohnGray

Jurg, FYI the lift comes with the saw as standard equipment at no extra cost. I'm sure others will agree that the lift works great.


----------



## sandflea

I've had this saw for about a year and a half and I love it. I've cut 3/4" Dados with my Freud dado stack and it does great. The dust collection is decent when hooked up to my Ridgid shopvac. I really like the thumbwheel micro-adjuster on the fence. I use that on almost every cut. I have a very small shop so the integral casters were an absolute necessity for me. I have found the built in scale to be dead on when I use my Freud GlueLine blade. There are times when I wish I had a 3hp motor in it, but that will have to wait till I get my pennies saved up for a Powermatic. Even when that day comes I will keep this saw. If I had to do it all over again I would buy this saw in a heartbeat. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## woodtimes

I too have this saw and for the most part like it. It's large table and extensions makes cutting sheets good easy and it is a big improvement over my old 10" Sears best contractors saw I bought 25 years ago. Power is ample and I've had no trouble cutting through walnut and cherry thats up to 4/4 thick.

The lift system works very well and I wish I had this type of wheels on my other tools. Dust system is ok but I keep a 2" flex hose in permanent position so I don't have to keep reaching up underneath the saw to connect it. When connecting the hose, it's ackward reaching through the back.

The only downside to this saw is the blade seems to be a bit too far back on the table I seem to have to lean over too far once the wood clears the blade. I'm 5"9" tall but seem almost off balance when pushing towards the back of the saw.

Overall, I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## coolbreeze

I got one and I love it. 2 years and still going strong…


----------



## mpwylie

I want to thank you for this review I just finished getting my shop ready and I have been looking around for a good table saw and I looked at this one at HD the other day and had narrowed it down to this one or another one I looked at, at Lowes. I read all the reviews on HD website and all of the comments on this review and have now decided to buy this one this weekend. Lowes does not have reviews, it only has a star rating system. I found the review on lumberjocks for the saw at lowes and after reading it and the reviews on this on I have made up my mind. Thanks again for all the comments and this review.


----------



## 5284dva

Paul, you wont be sorry. I have had mine for 2 years now and I still love it. I upgraded it by attaching a Bench Dog steel router table to the left side, and I use an Incra miter gage. I have a small garage shop (see avatar) and the herculift system is fantastic. Once it's up on its wheels, I can push the saw with one finger. One drawback however is that the splitter is set for a thin kerf blade and the stock sometimes moves away from the fence behind the blade as you push it through if you use a 1/8 in blade.

Would I like a Powermatic 2000, a SawStop or even a Steel City granite top? Sure, but for the $450 I paid for the Rigid saw, I have definitely got my money's worth.


----------



## bayouman

Let me chime in about the Ridgid. I've had mine for over two years and I love it. It sits proudly in the middle of my shop. The fence system is great - accurate and smooth. The power for a contractor saw is more than sufficient for my needs and the mobile base works well.


----------



## rtb

For anyone considering this saw. reviews in two seperate national woodworking magazines listed this as either best saw or best value. I have had 2. (lost the first in a fire) and didn't even consider anything else when I bought the replacement even though I had a great big insurance check in hand. I have 4 freestanding rigid tools and can't find fault with any of them.


----------



## gSpin

This is my second Ridgid table saw, and I have to say it is by far the best saw for the money. I run a Forrest Woodworker II Thin Kerf with a zero clearance insert and for the most part keep the stock splitter on. I apply a little Johnson Paste Wax to the top about every 2 months and she still looks like she did the day I pulled her out of the box.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice set up.


----------



## uutank

I've had my saw for better than 3 years now and I love it. It's a work horse. The herc u lift system makes it a breeze to move around which is a real plus when you have a small shop ..(I can hardly beleive the ridge folks stop selling these things seperate of the tool ). Like others here on this review I would not even consider buying any other saw should it need to be replaced.
I also like the fact that the bench dog promax router table mounts easily to this saw.
good luck


----------



## buzz

I also just bought one of these saws and while i also give it huge thumbs up, there were a couple of anoyances in the way of shipping damage and missing parts. The manufacurer though supplies damaged and missing minor parts within 1 week free including shipping with extreme apologies so in the end i am more than happy. I think though because i am so new to this quality of equiptment i would do a lot more research next time and would have gone an extra $195 and got the new Grizzly hybrid, but not regrets as this is a great saw for the money. 5+stars


----------



## Gofor

Congrats on the new saw, Scott.

If you have any questions on the set-up, registering for the Lifetime Service Agreement, etc, visit www.ridgid.com, click on the forums section, and go to the "Tips and Techniques" forum. One of the first two threads will be about TS3650 assembly. Just about every problem anyone has run across in assembling the saw and the herc-u-lift has been addressed there. Also included are some adjustments not included in the manual if you run into problems aligning the splitter or in binding when going to full 45 bevel. (These aren't experienced by most, but have occurred with some.)

I have had mine for about 3 years and am very happy I bought it.

And to answer the most often asked question: The three bolts/nuts left over from assembly are for attaching a sacrificial fence if you make one. They will slide into the slots in the stock fence.

Go


----------



## BigBard

I bought the rigid portable version of this one, i think its a TS2410. I was pretty pleased with it until my 10% off home depot coupon arrived. After returning it promptly just before the 30 day time period, I proceeded to the next Home depot in town and purchased the TS3650. WOW, what a upgrade i mean the 2 tablesaws are a world of differences. I went from not even imagining using the saw without ear plugs to being comfortable without them. I could go on but long story short TS3650 seams awesome for the price. Now if i start making some money from this woodworking hobby then i will promptly buy a "Sawstop" for piece of mind!


----------



## Copperjock

The price on this saw for the last year or so, (since I've been paying attention) was $549. As of January 28, 2009, the price was dropped to $399… I promptly picked one up for myself… and BTW, they offer a lifetime "service contract" to the original owner. Not just a warranty, mind you, if I wear out this motor being a lumberjockin' fool, they'll replace it! I can't think of a better scenario. Get them at Home Depot before they're gone!


----------



## BigBard

WOW, Copperjock you saved me $150 us dollars it had been exactly 30 days since I purchased my TS, when you posted about the price cut at HD. THANK YOU!


----------



## Allgood

Where is the best/cheapest place to get one of these? Home Depot doesnt list this saw on their website and when i asked a guy in the store if i could order it, he didnt even know if it was still available….go figure… any advice would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## JohnGray

*Allgood* I did a Google search and did not find one. I don't know where you live but you might go to Ridgid.com and do a search for stores near you that might have one and watch Craigslist. If you go thehomedepot.com I think you can do a search of other stores around you.


----------



## RCharles

I'm a new poster here. Discovered the web site and the RIDGID table saw discussion while searching the web for a table saw. The more I read the more I wanted to buy the Ridgid but then learned it was on clearance in February and probably long gone.

Yesterday (18 March 2009) I was driving from PA to NJ and stopped at the HD in Phillipsburg; they did not have one but Customer Services did an area search and told me the Bridgewater NJ store had two!! Amazingly, Bridgewater was on my route through NJ; I got there, found the saw - new, in box - on the floor with a sale $399 sign. Took it with me. Will take it back to my PA home on Sunday.

Thanks to all who have posted here with their comments and help with the saw. Next step is assembly.

Regards

Ray

PS: I did not see a second one at the Bridgewater, NJ HD but these are LARGE, HEAVY boxes and it could be stuck away someplace. If someone is looking for one of these saws it would be worth checking.

Ray


----------



## Allgood

I did the same. I called every store in Richmond, Va…everyone said they were sold out….i found one store in Chester that had one left…i had them hold it for me and i ran up there and picked it up for $399….what a steal of a deal. I started putting it together last night and man is that a sweet package! I can't wait to finally start using it!

BTW- you aren't kidding! They are HEAVY boxes! 297 pounds i think!


----------



## RCharles

Additional info on the Rigid table saw

I haven't opened the box yet but did notice the outside label identifies it as a TS-3660, while this thread is discussing the TS-3650. I'm assuming the newer model has some incremental improvements; if anyone has the details please let me know.

Someone here suggested contacting Ridgid for help in finding one. I did that and their response was that HD is the only distributor and is the only one who knows about inventory. Then again, I tried the HD web site and they cannot find any information on this saw.

I did go to the Ridgid web site and was able to find and download a .pdf of the Owner's Manual (TS-3650) and a .pdf of a "Repair Sheet", which is as much a parts list. Given the product is discontinued it seems worth having these downloads on hand.

Best

Ray


----------



## iselltrees

I believe the TS 3650 comes in two boxes and the TS 3660 comes in one box. I just bought one (a TS3650) and when I went to load it, they only had box one-of-two. So, they ended up transferring in one from another store, which had the same HD skew number, but was a TS 3660 and came in only one box. I figure ridgid must have realized that two boxes end up being separated too easily so they switched over to one.


----------



## RCharles

Hello all! What a friendly place this is!!

Thanks for the answers on 3650 vs. 3660. Rigid replied with exactly the same answers: a packaging change and a small change to the base. They emailed the 3660 manual and offered to print and mail a copy if I called. The manuals are slightly different in the base assembly section.

I'm at a friend's house with the saw until Sunday, when it goes back in the SUV and back home to PA for assembly. Getting the 300 pound box back in the SUV should be a fun part of this exercise.

Regards

Ray


----------



## thequietscotsman

i met a rigid rep about 3 weeks ago at a woodworking show in Hartford. we got to talking and the t3650 is being phased out and it replacment is the t3881(dont quote me on that number) . its pretty much a t3650 with a granite top. he told me the price point is going to be $650-699


----------



## interpim

I've had this saw for about a month I think… I love it… As far as setup goes, be careful when going through the belt tensioning part of setup, as it is a bit obscure.


----------



## tmiller

Own the saw and think it is great.

Love the lift, fence is smooth, fairly quiet, very little vibration.

I wish they wouldn't have put such big cutouts in the cast iron wings. I use my saws table as a work space and stuff falls through the holes all the time (screwdrivers, push sticks, smaller wood pieces…). Easier dust collection would have been nice.

Would definitely recommend to a friend.


----------



## JohnGray

Pat,
If I remember right the three nuts and bolts are supposed to be left over as they are to attach an accessory later. Read the manual and it will explain what they are for, I can't remember right now.
John


----------



## dcutter

Love the saw and the manuverability of it (I have a small shop). I've had issues ripping 2" thick hard maple as the saw stalled several times. I double checked to make sure my blade and fence were square and figured I'd better get a ripping blade, so I purchased a Freud thin kerf ripping blade that I haven't tried yet. Also, I took the blade gaurd off as I had issues getting the splitter lined up correctly. Other than that, its a dream. As far as I know, the Home Depot here in Jersey City, NJ still has it in stock for $399. Call them before you come though.


----------



## RCharles

Hello again

I've had my Rigid saw for a while now and still think it's just great. I'm slowly learning how to use all of the capabilities.

One question: at first it would cut almost anything with no binding. Now, however, it seems to bind on even simple cuts, such as 3/4 ply, with spots of burning along the cut edge. I've checked the blade alignment and it's good.

Anything else I should check? I haven't done that much with the saw, could the blade need sharpening already?

Best

Ray


----------



## cranbrook2

I have the TS3660 also and i am putting it together now . I am wondering how tight the nuts and bolts are on the herculift system ? If anyone has some close up pics that would be great !


----------



## Julian

Rcharles, so you are saying that the blade is parallel to the miter slot, and that the fence it parallel to the blade? If so, then yes, it's time to get the blade sharpened, or get a forrest wwII blade. I highly reccomend them, and you can usually find them on sale at amazon for under $90.


----------



## JohnGray

Julian's idea above is a very good place to start.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I gave my contracters saw to my son he is very pleased with it twelve inch blade etc made by German company Sheppach.Sometimes I get jealous of the stuff you guys have on offer in the states you have a lot more variety sometimes not always looks like a classy and beefy saw .I think this looks better than dewalt Alistair


----------



## POPSHOP

Mine cut to .003 deviation over 20 inch span out of the box . Use forester blades for the best accuracy and cheaper blades for construction class work .


----------



## bluesmarky

I have a TS3650 & I have to concur with most ~ it works like a charm. It is a tad underpowered but seems to do fine as long as you pace your feed & use a quality blade. The Hercu-lift system makes it easily movable in my 2-car garage, which is key. All in all, a great purchase since I picked it up around 3 years ago & still going strong.


----------



## Howie

I've had my 3650 for 4 years and never regreted buying it. 
Bluesmarky: are you running it in 220? I changed mine and cannot believe the difference.


----------



## bountyhunter

I have the Rigid ts3650 bought it off craigslist for 250.00 dollars top was rusted but after some hard work and paste wax it looks brand new it saws great i had a sears 10 inch that i sold for 100.00 so i have a great saw for a small price if you get a chance to find one buy it i had it for a year or so now and use it every day


----------



## Howie

Bountyhunter you got a real bargain.


----------



## BreakingBoardom

Yeah, I bought a TS3650 off craigslist for $250 and I got an extra cast iron top and extra motor with it too. Apparently the guy ran a cabinet shop and was prepared for if something went down to fix it right away and keep business going. I've had it for about 6 months and love it. Best investment in my shop so far.


----------



## pantaz

I'm the proud owner of a third-hand TS3650. $150 and it looks barely used. Virtually every fastener was loose and the blade was way out of alignment, but now it's cutting beautifully.

I'm a machinist by trade, so I love the cast iron top. I initially forgot it was a woodworking machine and I oiled the top for corrosion protection-oops! (I'm also fighting the urge to hand scrape it dead-flat!)

I find that I need to jiggle the fence a bit to make sure it's square. It's certainly better than what comes with any saw from the local home center.

I haven't made any heavy cuts. so I can't comment on the power (it's wired for 120v), but the motor looks like a standard bolt pattern. It shouldn't be difficult to upgrade if needed.

I'm impressed with the "Herc-U-Lift" caster system. I'd like to have it on a couple of other machines in my shop!

Overall, a very solid, well designed saw.


----------



## splintermaker

I haven't heard anyone mention the t track on the rip fence and the extention rails.Very handy.


----------



## tmiller

I love my saw and with the right set of blades it can do almost anything a intermediate wood worker would want. I wish the wheels were bigger, I move mine almost every time I use it because I have a small shop. Also a slightly longer power cord would be great.


----------

